# blue cheese



## tomheli (Jul 2, 2012)

how can you tell if it bad does it get old or just better


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 3, 2012)

It will at some time go bad, it gets kinda slimy and turns more yellow and more fuzzy. Found one in the back of the fridge that way but it was stored in a plastic bag. If stored properly (in wrap and proper humidity) and scrape the rogue mold off it, it will last a long time and get better.


----------

